# state wide opening day kill



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

_Editor’s Note: A list of all white-tailed deer checked by hunters during opening day of the 2017 deer-gun hunting season is shown below. The first number following the county’s name shows the harvest numbers for opening day 2017, and the 2016 opening day harvest numbers are in parentheses._

Adams: 354 (274); Allen: 93 (58); Ashland: 432 (411); Ashtabula: 821 (701); Athens: 478 (375); Auglaize: 94 (41); Belmont: 362 (407); Brown: 292 (167); Butler: 85 (36); Carroll: 575 (480); Champaign: 121 (70); Clark: 56 (29); Clermont: 179 (81); Clinton: 84 (58); Columbiana: 453 (419); Coshocton: 924 (767); Crawford: 177 (134); Cuyahoga: 15 (8); Darke: 90 (47); Defiance: 252 (179); Delaware: 135 (88); Erie: 69 (50); Fairfield: 213 (182); Fayette: 32 (30); Franklin: 45 (32); Fulton: 101 (79); Gallia: 396 (379); Geauga: 146 (147); Greene: 48 (43); Guernsey: 657 (592); Hamilton: 34 (18); Hancock: 133 (95); Hardin: 139 (94); Harrison: 497 (529); Henry: 112 (67); Highland: 315 (221); Hocking: 426 (431); Holmes: 648 (542); Huron: 370 (342); Jackson: 358 (270); Jefferson: 244 (365); Knox: 705 (651); Lake: 54 (53); Lawrence: 262 (208); Licking: 577 (463); Logan: 219 (155); Lorain: 200 (180); Lucas: 24 (23); Madison: 40 (30); Mahoning: 209 (168); Marion: 122 (96); Medina: 153 (154); Meigs: 414 (392); Mercer: 86 (38); Miami: 72 (28); Monroe: 406 (333); Montgomery: 35 (18); Morgan: 434 (364); Morrow: 228 (158); Muskingum: 780 (696); Noble: 445 (386); Ottawa: 39 (20); Paulding: 129 (75); Perry: 359 (339); Pickaway: 96 (65); Pike: 199 (180); Portage: 142 (155); Preble: 74 (47); Putnam: 94 (60); Richland: 411 (355); Ross: 307 (263); Sandusky: 68 (41); Scioto: 206 (195); Seneca: 244 (203); Shelby: 119 (79); Stark: 248 (208); Summit: 29 (30); Trumbull: 487 (425); Tuscarawas: 768 (645); Union: 103 (67); Van Wert: 50 (31); Vinton: 322 (338); Warren: 62 (34); Washington: 476 (438); Wayne: 265 (206); Williams: 251 (138); Wood: 74 (39); Wyandot: 224 (168). Total: 22,366 (18,776).


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Beautiful weather first day has a lot to do with it I'd say


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Anyone know what counties were hit with EHD this year?
It would be interesting to see the numbers and differences from 16 vs 17.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

crappiedude said:


> Anyone know what counties were hit with EHD this year?
> It would be interesting to see the numbers and differences from 16 vs 17.


Jefferson was one. And it was down 100 deer surprised it was not more.


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

Not sure about everyone else but the numbers surprised me based on the amount of orange I saw while I was out.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Surprised as well(that it was this high what with the full moon and sunny opener)! Seems more groups are forming for drives from opening til closing day. Used to be there was little driving til at least mid-week then it picked up(certain ethnic group being the exception).


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Its


partlyable said:


> Jefferson was one. And it was down 100 deer surprised it was not more.


 It is half of last year when you take into account bow kill numbers. The county was hammered by EHD


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Looking back at the original EHD thread it looks like Belmont may have been another county that was hit hard. This years harvest is down 45 from last year in Belmont.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

crappiedude said:


> Looking back at the original EHD thread it looks like Belmont may have been another county that was hit hard. This years harvest is down 45 from last year in Belmont.


My inlaws own some land in Belmont we as a family hunt, just south of Bethesda / barkcamp state park area and deer herd took another significant hit this year. Hardly saw anything hunting , trail cams had nice deer early then everything vanished. It was hit hard in 2012 and it was just starting to rebound..... had some nice deer on cams.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My buddy was working on the gas pipeline project South of Bergholz. and he told me that in mid-Summer they were dodging all kinds of deer on the road. When it got to late Summer everything changed. Suddenly, there were no deer!


----------

